# Angeln 225+ für Horde!?



## Akaven (4. Mai 2008)

Hallihallo,

und zwar hab ich keine ahnung wo ich nen lehrer finde der Angeln über 225 lehrt! In den Düstermarschen Nat Pagle oder so is für Allys...
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

Danke Mfg Akaven


----------



## Tikume (4. Mai 2008)

Der ist auch für die Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedCroft (13. Mai 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Der ist auch für die Horde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

